# Pamlico sound shore fishing suggestions



## hansenb40 (Jul 11, 2018)

Surf going to be rough the next few days and I typically only fish the ocean surf. Looking for suggested places to fish the sound from the shore. Staying in Nags Head, so Corolla to Avon is fair games. Will have to walk as we don't have 4 wheel drive..

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

oregon inlet, around the bridge supports, catch sand fleas and use on a double drop rig, channel just off from the fishing center you can wade to, rock areas are productive too.


----------



## Tim in Pa (Jul 30, 2014)

Just got home and did ok shore fishing the sound at Canadian hole caught a few short pups and a really chunky 22" trout all in the evenings


----------

